# Leck im GFK Teich



## Ingrid47 (11. Mai 2013)

Hallo freue mich dieses Forum gefunden zu haben.

Vorab, ich heiße Ingrid, habe einen kleinen GFK Teich der in der Sumpfzone besandet ist.

Und da ist auch gleich mein (großes) Problem. Ich habe seit letzten Winter in der Sumpfzone eine Leck wilches ich trotz akribischer Suche nicht finden kann 

Es bleibt ca. 2-3cm Wasser in der Rinne stehen, da aber die gesamte Zone besandet ist finde ich das Leck nicht denn alles was ich nehme um das Leck zu finden setzt sich irgendwo an der Seite fest aber nicht dort wo es hin soll und das war`s dann.

Garantie hat er leider auch nicht mehr da er gerade etwas über die Zeit weg ist (04.2002).
Nun bin ich auf den Gedanken gekommen die gesamte Sumpfzone mit Epoxy zu bestreichen - ABER - da sie besandet ist weiß ich nicht ob sich das Zeug auch wirklich so fest anschmiegt ? 

Da ich von solchen Dingen keine Ahnung bzw. Erfahrung habe, meine Frage dazu an Euch und hoffe dass ich Hilfe bekommen kann denn er sieht nun seit gut einem Jahr recht "bescheiden" aus da ich einen Bachlauf auch nicht anschließen kann der in die Sumpfzone laufen würde.

Ingrid47


----------



## Plätscher (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Leck im GFK Teich*

Hallo Ingrid,

ohne den Sand abzuschleifen wird es wohl nicht klappen. Aber ein 900l Becken ist ja nicht so groß, ich würde versuchen den oberen Rand etappenweise frei zu graben um zu sehen wo es hinauströpfelt.


----------



## Christine (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Leck im GFK Teich*

Hallo Ingrid,

hast Du ein paar Fotos des gesamten Teiches für uns?
Und vielleicht auch einen Link zu Deinem Teichbeckenmodell?


----------



## Ingrid47 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Leck im GFK Teich*

einen Link habe ich leider nicht. Es ist ein GFK Teich und hat die Bezeichnung BS 12.

@ Jürgen
ich habe auch schon rundherum den Rand frei geschaufelt  um dann innen etwas sehen zu können, ist aber leider nicht möglich da das Leck vermutlich in der inneren "Kante" 

Auf dem Foto sieht man in der Sumpfzone noch etwas Wasser stehen, das ist ca. die Höhe wo das Leck sein muss. 

LG Ingrid


----------



## samorai (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Leck im GFK Teich*

Hallo Ingrid!
Eigentlich sind die Teichschahlen sehr robust, bist Du dir ganz sicher? Oder gibt es auf der Linken Seite (Foto) eine Kapillar- Wirkung?
Mit ein paar Tropfen fettarme Milch findest Du das Leck etwas schneller und die tut keinem weh.
Auf eine Reparatur würde ich verzichten, ist nur raus geschmissenes Geld. Investiere noch etwas , mach alles schön sauber und lege Dein Teich einfach mit 1mm Folie aus, da bist Du zumindest auf der sicheren Seite.Es ist momentan etwas Aufwand, aber immer noch besser wie alle zwei Jahre das selbe Problem, wobei könnte es auch jedes Jahr auftauchen........Je nach dem wie gut Du das Leck schließen kannst. Es ist sehr schwierig so ein Leck dauerhaft zu schließen.

LG Ron!


----------



## drwr (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Leck im GFK Teich*

Hallo,

Du könntest auch statt Milch Kaliumpermanganat nehmen, färbt besser , aber Dosierung beachten !! Aber ich würde erstmal den Rand freilegen - scheint ja nicht viel zu sein - Wasser auffüllen und schauen wo es tröpfelt. Wenn Du die Stelle hast leicht anschleifen und einen "Flicken" aus Teichfolie satt mit Innotec draufsetzen. Hat bei mir gut funktioniert. Ist seit 2 Jahren dicht.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Ingrid47 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Leck im GFK Teich*

leider habe ich letzten Sommer die Tipps alle schon ausprobiert, und nein eine Kapilarwirkung hat es nicht denn da achte ich sowieso immer drauf  - leider denn dann wäre es eine Kleinigkeit. 
Es ist letzten Jahr nach dem strengen und langen Winter plötzlich aufgetreten, zuerst dachte ich noch als das Eis auftaute dass es im gleichen Verhältnis verdunstet, aber als ich dann meinen oberen Bachlauf - der in die Sumpfzone läuft - angestellt habe und mein Teich dann nach einer gewissen Zeit immer leerer wurde "huch da stimmt was nicht ". Dann ging die Suche los................ nicht zu finden. Als es jetzt bei uns so lange trocken war habe ich auch (noch einmal) von außen versucht das Leck zu finden, indem ich vorsichtig Wasser rundherum eingelassen habe in der Hoffnung dass es dann  im Besandeten zu sehen ist, auch nichts. Deshalb denke ich es ist die innere Kante die irgendwo leckt.

LG Ingrid


----------



## Annett (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Leck im GFK Teich*

Hallo Ingrid,

kannst Du Dich denn an irgend ein Ereignis erinnern, bei dem die Schale beschädigt worden sein könnte?
Mal etwas hineingefallen? Zu stark abgestützt o.ä.?
Dann könntest Du vielleicht doch noch die Stelle finden.
Ansonsten hilft wahrscheinlich nur noch ausbauen + einen neuen Teich machen (schade um das Ganze drum herum) oder damit leben und es so gut wie möglich kaschieren. Z.B. mit einer Ufermatte, die Du dann mit __ Moos und niedrigen Pflanzen bewachsen lassen könntest. Natürlich müsstest Du dann trotzdem immer wieder entsprechend Wasser auffüllen... :? Aber vielleicht wird es weniger, wenn das Wasser nur noch im Substrat/Matte gebunden ist und nicht von oben mit Druck auf dem Leck liegt. 
Einen Versuch wäre es m.M.n. wert.


----------



## Ingrid47 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Leck im GFK Teich*

Danke Dir Anette für die Antwort, aber ich weiß dass ich nicht hineinfallen lassen habe, aber es war direkt nach dem letzten Winter der ja so sehr kalt und lang bei uns war (frostmäßig).
Mein Mann sagte auch schon dann bauen wir ihn aus und holen einen Neuen - lach - ja dann würden wir auch das Leck finden und brauchen keinen Neuen kaufen  
Ich sehe schon es wird darauf hinauslaufen dass ich die Sumpfzone wieder bepflanze und nur (leider das Tiefbecken voll Wasser habe, schade denn dadurch ist der Wasserspiegel doch erheblich kleiner aber lässt sich dann halt nicht ändern.

Danke Euch

Ingrid


----------



## bernd1 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Leck im GFK Teich*

Hallo Ingrid,

1) Du schreibst, der Wasserverlust trat nach Einschalten des Bachlaufs auf.

Bist Du sicher, dass nicht Dein Bachlauf undicht ist oder die Kapillarsperre dort unterbrochen ist?

2) Wenn die GFK-Schale besandet ist und der Wasserstand sehr hoch, könnte die Besandung an einer Stelle Wasser hinaus saugen => feuchte Stelle(n) neben dem Teichschalenrand suchen.

3) Prüfe auch mal die Schlauchanschlüsse der Pumpe, bzw. den Wassereinlauf am Bach


----------



## Ingrid47 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Leck im GFK Teich*

Hallo Berd,

erst mal Entschuldigung dass ich mich jetzt erst melde.

nein der Bachlauf hat nichts damit zu tun, es war damit gemeint dass das Wasser vom Bachlauf in die Sumpfzone läuft und dort das Wasser dann erst "verschwindet".

Der Teich ist ja schon 12 Jahre alt, daher kann es nicht sein dass die Besandung die Ursache ist, auch ist rundherum alles frei, also auch keine Kapilarwirkung  
Auf diese Dinge achte ich ständig, auch haben wir mind. 10cm tief um den Teich herum schon gegraben, aber der Riss ist wohl so minimal (aber mit großer Wirkung) dass es einfach nicht zu finden ist.

Durch den Starkregen z.:z  ist die Sumpfzone mal wieder voll, aber nach ca. 2 Std. fängt es an dass man die innere Kante wieder ohne Wasser sehen kann und bei ca. 2-3cm in der Sumpzone unten der Rest stehen bleibt.

Ich habe mind. schon gefühlte 100x Wasser eingefüllt um zu sehen wo es ab bleibt - aber neeeiiin ...........


LG Ingrid47


----------

